# 100 Favorites: # 33



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Dvořák: Overtures, Symphonic Poems & Symphonic Variations
Rafael Kubelik, Bavarian Radio SO (DG)










Kubelik is one of the undisputed masters of Dvořák's music, and this set with the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra is all that you would expect. It includes the four late tone poems based on folk legends (The Water Goblin; The Noonday Witch; The Golden Spinning Wheel; The Wood Dove), five overtures (My Home; The Hussite Song; In Nature's Realm; Carnival; Othello), and the Symphonic Variations on an Original Theme.


----------

